# copier fichiers vers dd apple tv



## toomuchto (12 Octobre 2008)

Hello,
je ne parviens pas à 'envoyer' mes fichiers itunes vers le DD de l'apple TV
Je m'imaginais faire ça comme pour mon ipod touch, en choisissant mes musiques, films, podcast etc mais lorsque je me positionne sur l'apple tv dans 'appareils', je n'ai que 2 onglets : résumé et photos... 
merci d'avance


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

j'ai répondu a ton post dans un autre de tes sujets qui portait sur la meme problématique.


----------

